# pretty red moss



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

grow pretty slow but finally getting there and color is great.











with flashlight


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

what is it called?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

umdterps96 said:


> what is it called?


+1 
More importantly where did you get it and how much?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

its call Caloglossa cf. beccarii . imported


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

freakin sweet.

is this in a low or high light set up?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

very interesting indeed


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

love it


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks so pretty. Do you have any close up photos?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I really want some! Coolest moss I've seen in a while.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

yes its low light setup 




thebuddha said:


> freakin sweet.
> 
> is this in a low or high light set up?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

acitydweller said:


> Looks so pretty. Do you have any close up photos?



hmm don't have good lens to do it but can try


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I wonder how it'd do high tech?


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we all want some! Great way to add color to our low tech and shrimp tanks.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=162181

Tom showing off as usual


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

not a big fan looks like bloodworms


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

samee said:


> Tom showing off as usual


He doesn't strike me as a showoff. With his experience and knowledge it just appears that way. I did see a post from him from 2005 describing a plant very similar. I wonder if this was it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow nice!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

What tank parameters are you keeping?

Keep us posted of changes:thumbsup:


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Zorfox said:


> He doesn't strike me as a showoff. With his experience and knowledge it just appears that way. I did see a post from him from 2005 describing a plant very similar. I wonder if this was it.



I was joking  Yes his knowledge is extensive in this field.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if there is anyone better out there than Tom in aquatic plants.....


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

The first time I saw red moss. Very nice.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Soup12 said:


> not a big fan looks like bloodworms


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

What parameters are you keeping it in? I've heard it likes cold water... what are your experiences with it so far?


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Very cool! Interested to see how it grows for you!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

A poor mans version would be dosing your BBA with H202


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

this stuff is sweet! i want some!!!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> A poor mans version would be dosing your BBA with H202


ehehehe someone posted a pic of their red bba before. It looked like a dog o.0


----------

